# Brainard Lake, Colorado



## Robin Usagani

1.)






2.)


----------



## Wheels47130

I really like the second one. Great work


----------



## Robin Usagani

Bynx.. no comment?


----------



## Bynx

Well when I first saw the two pics here I felt the same way I do now. I like the processing you have done but Im not crazy about the compositions. I dont know what you had to work with but in the second shot Id like to see all of the lake. I dont know if that is possible. But I dont like the open left hand side. It makes it look like there is more to see but its been cropped out. I usually like balance and symmetry in a shot and for some reason both of these dont have it.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Yeah.. I kinda agree with you.  The first one I took it on the way down from the hike.. as you can see it is about to rain LOL .. we were rushing down and my ankle was swollen ...  the 2nd one.. I had no excuse.  We were hanging out up there for a good 1 hour.  NOt sure if I could capture the whole lake though.  There were other group hanging around on the left.  
How about this edit? LOL


----------



## Bynx

This is the best of the three in my opinion. The lake isnt enclosed on the left but its close enough to feel there isnt much missing. But a 2 or 3 degree counter clockwise rotation of the camera and I think you would have nailed it.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Bynx.. the 3rd one is a photoshopped of the 2nd one with clone tool LOL


----------



## Robin Usagani

another photoshop


----------



## Bynx

So you fooled me. In my opinion it still looks better. And your final version is even better yet. The scene looks complete. The lake looks contained and quiet.


----------



## ann

these don't look sharp to me, perhaps it is my old eyes, anyone else have that feeling?


----------



## Robin Usagani

ann said:


> these don't look sharp to me, perhaps it is my old eyes, anyone else have that feeling?


 
Kinda hard to miss the focus on pretty much infinity.


----------



## ann

something is soft, perhaps the prints would look better, or i need new glasses


----------



## AverageJoe

I was thinking I really like the clouds from the first but like the foreground in the second, go figure huh?


----------

